# Buck goat meat



## dhansen (Jun 7, 2012)

Is the meat from a buck goat any good?  I've eaten venison many times, and it's always from a buck deer. I am either going to take this nigh buck to auction or have him butchered.  If the meat will be nasty, then off to auction he goes.
One other thing...Why does goat cheese all have the "after-taste" of goat?  The milk doesn't, but the cheese seems to.  I am talking about goat cheese I  have tasted at Costco and at farmer's markets. I have never made it because if it has that after-taste, it will gag me.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 7, 2012)

I've never tasted goat cheese with a after taste. You have to be careful about goats diet and how you make the or you can get bad cheese. 
About buck meat, I have no idea, sorry. I do know some people on here have eaten buck meat before and I've never heard anyone not like it. 


Sorry, don't have much experience, but I hope that helps!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 7, 2012)

We've slaughtered one goat so far, and he was a wether.  BUt I have eaten buck meat that someone else slaughtered and it was pretty good.  I dont like to age meat, so we have to be careful when we kill a deer (I sill prefer does).

What we do with our deer bucks, and what this person did with their buck goat, was to marinade it in orange juice.  The acidity of the orange juice helps to tenderize the meat, but doenst leave an orange juice flavor.  We leave ours in the marinade for about 12 hours.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 7, 2012)

dhansen said:
			
		

> One other thing...Why does goat cheese all have the "after-taste" of goat?  The milk doesn't, but the cheese seems to.  I am talking about goat cheese I  have tasted at Costco and at farmer's markets. I have never made it because if it has that after-taste, it will gag me.


I can always tell not cow cheese from cow cheese because of the after taste. I was told it is because how cheese is processed...culture and curing. If you don't cool down goat milk quickly, you'd get milk that has goaty taste.



			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> We've slaughtered one goat so far, and he was a wether.  BUt I have eaten buck meat that someone else slaughtered and it was pretty good.  I dont like to age meat, so we have to be careful when we kill a deer (I sill prefer does).
> 
> What we do with our deer bucks, and what this person did with their buck goat, was to marinade it in orange juice.  The acidity of the orange juice helps to tenderize the meat, but doenst leave an orange juice flavor.  We leave ours in the marinade for about 12 hours.


That's great to know. Someone also said to add vinegar when marinade meat would takes away the gamey flavor. I am hopeful and can't wait to try my first goat meat...not sure when though.


----------



## Stacykins (Jun 7, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> What we do with our deer bucks, and what this person did with their buck goat, was to marinade it in orange juice.  The acidity of the orange juice helps to tenderize the meat, but doenst leave an orange juice flavor.  We leave ours in the marinade for about 12 hours.


Soaking a cut of meat in milk does the same thing, milk is also slightly acidic. Did it with some wild boar roast that was a gift from a friend.


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2012)

Taste is 100% subjective.  So I could tell you it would be excellent and you could try it and say it's nasty or vice versa.

I can tell the difference between cheese made from different mammals but not because of any "bad" or "goaty" aftertaste...again taste being subjective.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 7, 2012)

*I've never tasted any aftertaste from goat cheese, especially ones bought!*


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Taste is 100% subjective.  So I could tell you it would be excellent and you could try it and say it's nasty or vice versa.
> 
> I can tell the difference between cheese made from different mammals but not because of any "bad" or "goaty" aftertaste...again taste being subjective.


Very true and you can get used to the flavors...loving them later or tolerate them. Just like any food or drink.... How many of you started out drinking coffee black...if you drink it black now?


----------



## animalmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Regarding an "off" taste in goat cheese... when I started making my own chevre I used a culture that came with a kit.  Everyone that tried it liked it... except me.  I thought it tasted odd.

Then I tried a chevre culture from another source and wow such a difference.  I love this chevre.  The only thing I changed was the culture.  Same recipe, same goats producing the milk, same milking behavior.  It was all in the culture.

I don't know why... not sure I care, but I now have a reasonable supply of the culture I like so I'm making and freezing chevre every time I get 5 quarts ahead... which sounds easy except for my dh who makes yogurt every time I turn around.  It is the battle of who gets to the milk first.  

Hey!  Don't bogart that quart!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 7, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Regarding an "off" taste in goat cheese... when I started making my own chevre I used a culture that came with a kit.  Everyone that tried it liked it... except me.  I thought it tasted odd.
> 
> Then I tried a chevre culture from another source and wow such a difference.  I love this chevre.  The only thing I changed was the culture.  Same recipe, same goats producing the milk, same milking behavior.  It was all in the culture.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhansen (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all!  The buck will be butchered and I will let yo know how he tastes.  
It's hard to explain the after-taste other than it tastes like goats smell....not bad, just weird.


----------

